# Anybody still uses Microsoft Windows 95 or 98? =)



## S.T.A.R.S.

I was just reading on the internet and I was surprised how many people actually still use Windows 95 and 98.So I was just wondering...Does anyone here maybe still use Windows 95 or 98?And if you do what are your opinions about that operating system?


----------



## dave1701

Great OSes, I wish I had it as another OS for my rig, but I'm too lazy to go through the effort. I learned to use a computer on windows 95.


----------



## tremmor

i know people that use 98 2nd edition. some just don't change. 
98 2nd edition was a big improvement over 95 and 3.1. 98 was the best one in the day. Ya had to set up every thing with the older ones. the windows like XP, Vista and windows 7 is pretty much automatic.


----------



## linkin

I have a USB drive that I use for booting DOS, comes up with a Windows 98 Logo if that counts


----------



## tremmor

and don't forget DOS. That's all there was. I started a dos 3 i think. Maybe 4.
thats how ya did it. And no internet. Only dial up Bulletin boards. Every single dial up was a toll call. I ran up a telephone bill to $300 one time. mama had a fit. No cable yet. Think it was 1972 when i started. A TRS-80. in a kit only and a Imsai 8080 processor. Both had to build. I mean solder every resistor, cap, everything. 9" screen black and white and 4k of mem. no such thing as a hard drive. it was a cassette interface 500 baud. TRS-80 was a Z-80. Also had a SOL terminal. processor was 8008. All had 4K of ram only max. Wish i would have kept it. Dos was good though. Still a time and place for it. Thats how Bill gates started. supporting CPM i think with IBM and that was his foot in the door. He took off. still think he did a good job. the TRS-80 was $1200 in a kit from Radio Shack. Business was so good the mass produced them already built. In the beginning.  Its history, Im sharing. also had a Amiga. First color computer. 
tremmor


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

I like Windows 95 and 98 because they have the real DOS and not this CMD crap lol...


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I have Windows 3.11, Windows 95, Windows 98 SE, Windows ME, and Windows 2000 in virtual machines


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

linkin said:


> I have a USB drive that I use for booting DOS, comes up with a Windows 98 Logo if that counts


 
LoL!

Good old Windows 95 and 98 days:










No matter how good Windows will be in the future,NOTHING can't replace Windows 95 and 98.THEY RULE!!!YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

